# Home and work locations



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

After reading through the manual (again)
It sounded like the car would figure out where my work location was and at some point suggest alternative routes etc. 
I have set my home location for Homelink etc, but the car hasn’t suggested anything so far. 
Maybe I’m just reading something into the manual that isn’t there?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

not specifically from the manual, but I do recall seeing a video talking about setting the home/work locations, and my impression was it was something you manually assigned (can't recall if it was by typing in the address or setting the location to one of those options while you physically were there).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

@MelindaV is right you manually set Home and Work and Homelink doesn't know where Home is either, you manually set that with each entry.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

The bit I’m referring to is page 98 called Home and Work Destinations.
“Model 3 May prompt you to navigate to your work location in the mornings and to Home location in the evenings”
I’ve not seen it do that even with both locations set. Should have said I did that about two or three weeks ago 
I’m guessing it may need calendar working first, maybe.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Twiglett said:


> The bit I'm referring to is page 98 called Home and Work Destinations.
> "Model 3 May prompt you to navigate to your work location in the mornings and to Home location in the evenings"
> I've not seen it do that even with both locations set. Should have said I did that about two or three weeks ago
> I'm guessing it may need calendar working first, maybe.


Ahh yes mine definitely doesn't do that.


----------



## JamesT5 (3 mo ago)

I’m trying to set my home location, however, I live in a new address that the mapping software does not recognize. I’d like to be able to simply set my “current location” as Home but the car insists I put in the address—which the system does not recognize. Weird Catch 22. Any ideas a most appreciated.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JamesT5 said:


> I’m trying to set my home location, however, I live in a new address that the mapping software does not recognize. I’d like to be able to simply set my “current location” as Home but the car insists I put in the address—which the system does not recognize. Weird Catch 22. Any ideas a most appreciated.


Try to navigate to your house by pressing your finger on the map where your house is located, or as close to it as you can get.
See if Tesla provides an address (or just Lat/Long numbers), and try using that value as your home address.

I have no idea if this works. Just a thought.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Twiglett said:


> The bit I’m referring to is page 98 called Home and Work Destinations.
> “Model 3 May prompt you to navigate to your work location in the mornings and to Home location in the evenings”
> I’ve not seen it do that even with both locations set. Should have said I did that about two or three weeks ago
> I’m guessing it may need calendar working first, maybe.


Oh, I’ve definitely seen similar behavior. Going from home to a drive through without getting out of the car, if I use the swipe on the navigate search bar, it’ll prompt me for work rather than taking me home as it usually does. If it’s not set, it’ll prompt you to add an address. Not sure if there’s any time/learning behavior behind it.


----------



## Greg Smith (Jun 23, 2018)

My car always autonavigates to work mornings and home in the evening. I think there was a setting to enable that. Has done it for at least a year or more.


----------

